# What does usually a accomodation rental includes



## expatnoob (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,

back in my country if I'm not wrong monthly rental usually includes every thing including electricity, water, phone line subscription and internet lines subscription.

so down in Hong Kong, what is usually included?

thanks a lot!


----------

